# rookie needing help



## Ripper (Aug 13, 2010)

wondering if you guys would share some tips for catching redfish,like bait of choice and rigs,recently moved to AL from the mountains of VA so i don't know squat about saltwater fishing.Although i have seem to mastered catching hardheads and trout


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Depending upon size you are going for and what area you are fishing. I use about 14- 30lb test. depending on rod and what I'm fishing for, ie bulls or slots. I use a egg weight with a bead to seperate my weight from my knot, a swivel and about an 18" florocarbon leader with a circle hook usually about a #2 or so. My prefered bait for slots is live shrimp or smaller pinfish or ly's. Bigger ones I use a cut bait, white trout or whiting work the best for me. This is just what I have had succes on, everyone has their own ways of catching. So I say take a few suggestions, modify them to fit your style and practice, practice, practice. Good luck, welcome down, and hope to see some posts soon!


----------



## Ripper (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Jaster,I mostly fish 3 mile bridge pier and have caught small sharks(under 30"),a ray about 4' across,and just about every other species in that area but no reds yet.


----------

